

Startup Quote: Fred Wilson, co-founder, Union Square Ventures - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/1982022117

======
raychancc
If you want to create something great and do it faster than the competition,
you need to be action oriented.

\- Fred Wilson (@fredwilson)

<http://startupquote.com/post/1982022117>

